

Women 'Complain A Lot, Interrupt,' Developer Says At Conference - geekymartian
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/06/04/318882549/women-complain-a-lot-interrupt-developer-says-at-conference

======
javajosh
He said "my girlfriend", not "women", and the difference is everything.

~~~
skj
Why would someone use "my girlfriend" as a metaphor in front of a room full of
people who have never met her?

That is, the difference is nothing.

